# F2 Cockapoo - curly fur?



## LimaT (Jun 2, 2020)

Hello,
I have been researching and it states that F2 Cockapoos can have a throw back look. How do you know if they will have curly fur or can you not say tell until they are older? My son would love a curly Cockapoo. He has allergies so I am trying to make sure I get the right one. We have picked an F2 puppy (girl) - it’s mum and dad are really curly Cockapoos. It is now 1 week old. Its lovely. From the picture do you think it will be curly or straight fur like a cocker spaniel? Thank you.


----------



## Mmansf (May 31, 2019)

I would guess curly as you can see ridges forming in the fur where it's starting to curl. Looks very similar to our puppy at the same age. He's an f1 and is curly.
If it's really important to you I would wait a bit to see. Choose a puppy at 6-8 weeks. Cockapoos aren't hypoallergenic. Most people are allergic to the dander not hair so just because they don't moult does guarantee that your son won't be allergic.


----------



## Mmansf (May 31, 2019)

I would guess curly as you can see ridges forming in the fur where it's starting to curl. Looks very similar to our puppy at the same age. He's an f1 and is curly.
If it's really important to you I would wait a bit to see. Choose a puppy at 6-8 weeks. Cockapoos aren't hypoallergenic. Most people are allergic to the dander not hair so just because they don't moult does guarantee that your son won't be allergic.


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

I agree, looks wavy so likely to be on the curly side rather than straight. Mine was wavy as a pup. He tends to be more wavy now rather than curly. Makes brushing easier. She looks gorgeous.


----------

